# Ich will ein Programmier-Topic  :P

## Treborius

in "Portage & Programming" findet man 90% compiler fehler zu irgendwelchen programmen, ich hätte gerne ein unterforum was sich nur mit programmieren

beschäftigt, das kommt mir imho in diesem forum zu kurz, denn ich benutzt gentoo auch deswegen, weil ich zu den libs auch die headers hab, und nicht noch irgendwelche "SuSe devel-packages" installieren muss, was haltet ihr davon?

es geht halt darum mal alle fragen die programmierung betreffen in ein unterforum einzuordnen... wo nicht jede Frage gleich als trivial runtergestampft wird, wie in den dazugehörigen foren ...

ich fang mal an ...

```

ist in jeder C++ Umgebung sizeof(pointer) == sizeof(int) ????

```

----------

## manuels

hat zwar nicht so richtig viel mit gentoo zu tun, aber als Diskussionsunterforum faend ich es auch nicht schlecht.

meine meinung zum Pointer-Groessen-Problem: Jeder Pointer ist so gross wie ein Register, Integer auch.

Also waeren die meiner meinung nach gleich gross.

----------

## mrsteven

Ist es nicht theoretisch möglich, dass eine Architektur für Adressen und Zahlen unterschiedliche Register hat? Diese Register könnten dann auch unterschiedliche Längen haben...  :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> es geht halt darum mal alle fragen die programmierung betreffen in ein unterforum einzuordnen... wo nicht jede Frage gleich als trivial runtergestampft wird, wie in den dazugehörigen foren ...
> 
> 

 

Dann will ich aber ein deutsches OT Forum.

Denn dann kann man die Leute auch nen bissel näher kennen lernen, oder seine momentanen Anliegen nen bisschen durchquatschen.

Wobei ich die Idee mit dem "Programmier-Subforum" auch unterstütze.

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Full ack @ Finswimmer.

Das wäre <das> Unterforum, dass ich schon lange vermisse.  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ist es nicht theoretisch möglich, dass eine Architektur für Adressen und Zahlen unterschiedliche Register hat? Diese Register könnten dann auch unterschiedliche Längen haben... 

 

Hmm, das eine sind Adressregister, das andere Datenregister. Die muessten aber eigentlich trotzdem gleich gross sein... (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)

----------

## franzf

Och Menno  :Sad:  DOOOFER Umzug! Hab mein C++-Buch schon in der neuen Wohnung, da stand, so weit ich mich erinner, was eindeutiges dazu drinne.

Jetz kann ich nicht als DER Megamonsterc++profi auftrumpfen  :Very Happy: 

Aber jetz mal rein logisch:

64Bit bringt ja den Vorteil mit, mehr Speicher verwalten zu können. Da diese Fähigkeit irgendwo her kommen muss wird wohl die Länge der Speicheradressen Prozesorabhängig sein. Und ein Zeiger ist ja nix anderes als eine "gespeicherte Adresse".

----------

## SinoTech

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber jetz mal rein logisch:
> ...

 

Um genau zu sein geht es dabei um die Bandbreite des Speicherbusses. Bei 64 Bit Systemen ist der 64 Bit breit, ergo kann man auf einen Schlag 64 Bit drüberschicken und daher mit 64 Bit adressieren. Normalerweise sind die Register genauso groß wie der Bus, was soviel heißt das ein 64Bit System nicht nur einen 64 Bit Speicherbus hat, sondern auch 64 Bit Register.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## oscarwild

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Ist es nicht theoretisch möglich, dass eine Architektur für Adressen und Zahlen unterschiedliche Register hat? Diese Register könnten dann auch unterschiedliche Längen haben...  
> 
> Hmm, das eine sind Adressregister, das andere Datenregister. Die muessten aber eigentlich trotzdem gleich gross sein... (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)

 

NEIN!

Die Größe der Integralen Datentypen in C stehen lediglich zueinander in Relation, ich glaube nach der Beziehung sizeof(char) <= sizeof(short int) <0 sizeof(int) <= sizeof(long int)

Wie groß die einzelnen Typen sind, ist Implementierungs- und Maschinenabhängig, und der Include-Datei limits.h zu entnehmen.

----------

## manuels

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*   Ist es nicht theoretisch möglich, dass eine Architektur für Adressen und Zahlen unterschiedliche Register hat? Diese Register könnten dann auch unterschiedliche Längen haben...  
> 
> Hmm, das eine sind Adressregister, das andere Datenregister. Die muessten aber eigentlich trotzdem gleich gross sein... (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher) 
> 
> NEIN!
> ...

 

 :Question:  Ich hab doch hier ueberhaupt nicht von der C-Ebene gesprochen, sondern von der CPU-Ebene...

Gegen die anderen Datentypen (char, short int, long int) hab ich doch garnichts gesagt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  Ich hab doch hier ueberhaupt nicht von der C-Ebene gesprochen, sondern von der CPU-Ebene...
> 
> Gegen die anderen Datentypen (char, short int, long int) hab ich doch garnichts gesagt.

 

achso, sorry, dachte, das hätte sich auf die ursprünglich Frage bezogen...

----------

## Treborius

immer weiter posten, dann bekommen wir unser {sub}-forum *hoff*  :Embarassed: 

----------

## manuels

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> achso, sorry, dachte, das hätte sich auf die ursprünglich Frage bezogen...

 

Ok, haetten mich klarer ausdruecken koennen...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> immer weiter posten, dann bekommen wir unser {sub}-forum *hoff* 

 

Oder es artet in ein zweiten "bitte-loeschen" Thread aus  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Oder es artet in ein zweiten "bitte-loeschen" Thread aus 

 

Ich hab euch ganz genau im Auge...   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Also eigentlich war die Dreiteilung des deutschen Teils durchaus sinnvoll gewählt. Wenn sich inzwischen abzeichnet das dies unsinnig war oder nicht ausreichend praxisnah läßt sich ja darüber diskutieren. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie das von Admin-Seite gesehen wird, ob sowas überhaupt ins "Gesamt-Konzept" passen würde.

Also ich für meinen Teil habe das "Support"-Forum immer für eben Support gesehen, Doku-Forum ist auch klar und Diskussionsforum deckt alles ab was nirgendwo so richtig reinpaßt bzw. reingehört. Der OT hält sich, finde ich, im Diskussionsforum noch in Grenzen. Ein eigenes OT Forum könnte zwar durchaus sinnvoll sein, allerdings würde die Menge an OT-Threads deutlich zunehmen. Das sollte jedem klar sein und die Frage ist ob wir das wirklich wollen!?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Oder es artet in ein zweiten "bitte-loeschen" Thread aus  
> 
> Ich hab euch ganz genau im Auge...   
> 
> Also eigentlich war ja die Dreiteilung des deutschen Teils durchaus sinnvoll gewählt. Wenn sich inzwischen abzeichnet das dies unsinnig war oder nicht ausreichend praxisnah läßt sich ja darüber diskutieren. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie das von Admin-Seite gesehen wird, ob sowas überhaupt ins "Gesamt-Konzept" passen würde.
> ...

 

Ja ich will  :Wink: 

Ich finde die Idee mit einem eigenen OT Forum durchaus sinnvoll.

Denn ins Diskussionsforum gehört sowas nicht. Das ist, für mich, ein Forum, in dem über Gentoo/Linux/PC geredet wird.

Ein reines OT Forum trennt das dann viel schärfer, und senkt die "Hemmschwelle", dass man mal Dinge postet, die nicht primär Computer bezogen sind.

Tobi

----------

## oscarwild

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ein eigenes OT Forum könnte zwar durchaus sinnvoll sein, allerdings würde die Menge an OT-Threads deutlich zunehmen. Das sollte jedem klar sein und die Frage ist ob wir das wirklich wollen!?

 

Ich schätze an diesem Forum sehr, dass das Niveau - sowohl fachlich als auch persönlich - i.d.R. deutlich höher liegt als in vielen anderen Foren. Von daher: warum nicht (so es der Plattenplatz zulässt)?   :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Also Programmier-Forum würde ich unterstützen  :Smile:  ... erspart einem das Angemeldetsein in zig anderen Foren  :Smile:  ...

OT finde ich jetzt nicht soo wichtig, aber schaden kann es auch nix  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Oder es artet in ein zweiten "bitte-loeschen" Thread aus  
> 
> Ich hab euch ganz genau im Auge...   

 

Also, bitte auf spitze Kommentare verzichten, sonst ist der arme slick am Ende noch Blind ...

Zum Thema: Ein Programmierforum fänd ich auch ganz nett. Solange das dann nicht überhand nimmt und am Ende noch Subforen zu Python / Java / C++ /usw gefordert werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Oder es artet in ein zweiten "bitte-loeschen" Thread aus  
> 
> Ich hab euch ganz genau im Auge...   

 

/me ebenfalls  :Wink: 

zum Thema:

an sich ist f.g.o. ja ein Forum von und für Gentoo im wesentlichen. Das Problem an weiteren Subforen ist letztlich das (je mehr es davon gibt) weitere Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden die ggf. recht weit vom eigentlichen Zweck des Forums weg liegen.

Unbegrenzten Platz/Performance haben die Server auch nicht - schließlich und endlich steht hinter Gentoo kein Mike S. wie bei Ubuntu der da mal eben ein paar Kilo Geld rüberschieben kann/will, daher lieber <business speak>Besinnung auf unsere Kernkompetenzen d.h. Gentoo</business speak>.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ich schätze an diesem Forum sehr, dass das Niveau - sowohl fachlich als auch persönlich - i.d.R. deutlich höher liegt als in vielen anderen Foren.

 Die User können sich ja auch alle (mit ein bischen 'Aufsicht' durch uns) angemessen benehmen und es gibt so einige richtige Gurus und das sind keine Devs, teils nichtmal in der IT beschäftigt. Die Qualität steht und fällt mit euch  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

naja, wir koennten diese foren auch auf einenen anderen server auslagern und ein sticky-thread weisst drauf hin.

hab nur keinen server  :Embarassed: 

----------

## slick

 *manuels wrote:*   

> naja, wir koennten diese foren auch auf einenen anderen server auslagern und ein sticky-thread weisst drauf hin.

 

LOL ... und wie nennen wirs? gentooforum.de ist ja schon anderweitig vergeben... *hust*

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-489412.html

----------

## manuels

meine ja nur

Argument gegen mehr unterforen: resourcen

Argument gegen offtopic-foren: fehl am platze - halt offtopic

Konsequenz: auslagern

hört sich für mich logisch an, ne extra domain brauch man da nich

----------

## .maverick

Hmm, ist es OT wenn ich sage, dass sizeof (int) == sizeof (void*) nicht stimmt und ich Beweise habe?  :Wink: 

Auf meinem amd64 System ist sizeof (int) = 4 und sizeof (void*) = 8.

----------

## Fauli

Hier steht noch was zu diesem Thema: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-port64.html#N10072

 *Quote:*   

> For example, the assumption sizeof (int) = sizeof (long) = sizeof (pointer) is valid for the ILP32 data model, but not valid for others.

 

----------

## l3u

Wie wär's mit einem externen Forum wie fuckingentoonerds.de oder so? Das ist sicher noch nicht vergeben ;-)

----------

## misterjack

Ein externes Forum hat keine Chance und ist imo sinnlos. Erstens gibts genügend Programmier- und/oder Offtopic-Forn und zweitens werden garantiert nur wenige von uns sich da anmelden. Anstatt Subforen wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert, den hier stark vertretenen Sprachen Deutsch, Französich und Italienisch jeweils eine eigene Kategorie mit bis zu 5 Foren zu schenken.

----------

## Treborius

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ein externes Forum hat keine Chance und ist imo sinnlos. Erstens gibts genügend Programmier- und/oder Offtopic-Forn und zweitens werden garantiert nur wenige von uns sich da anmelden. Anstatt Subforen wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert, den hier stark vertretenen Sprachen Deutsch, Französich und Italienisch jeweils eine eigene Kategorie mit bis zu 5 Foren zu schenken.

 

an genau sowas dachte ich eigentlich ...

externes forum wäre keine bereicherung, ich bin halt in diesem forum zu Hause, und irgendwie würde ich meine fragen auch lieber hier stellen, als in irgendeinem C++ forum (hier ist man irgendwie netter  :Wink: )

----------

## l3u

Für die "großen" lokalisierten Sprachen gehört sich sowieso mal ein "richtiges" Forum eingereichtet. Also beispielsweise de.forums.gentoo.org. Das wär doch mal was!

----------

## Treborius

ich bin grade nicht richtig beisammen, aber ich erinner mich daran, das der forum-admin hier selbst mal postet, ich denke wir sollten ihm mal ne msg schicken

@libby, das fände ich eher kontraproduktiv, dann wenn du zB was suchsts, dann willst du ja wohl auch die lösung in eng, oder?

(dann gibts noch weitere dinge, die sowas eher verhindern)

also kennt wer den nickname vom gentoo-forum? 

ich bin grade im krankenhaus, also verzeiht mir das ich nicht suche ...

----------

